# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Hackers ramp up Facebook, MySpace attacks

## HATTIFNATTOR

Five-exploit toolkit includes code aimed at Image Uploader ActiveX control.


Hackers are actively exploiting an Internet Explorer plug-in that's widely used by Facebook and MySpace members with a multi-attack kit, a security company warned Friday.

The exploit directed at Aurigma Inc.'s Image Uploader, an ActiveX control used by Facebook, MySpace and other social networking sites to allow members to upload photos to their profiles, is just one of five in a new hacker toolkit being used by several Chinese attack sites, said Symantec Corp. 

 *computerworld*

----------

